

Side Project Ideas - ksakhuj

Hey guys I&#x27;m looking for a side project to build, get creative, try out new things #pitchToMe
Post the ideas here to get community feedback. If you are not comfortable sharing here email me kevin@launchunit.com<p>My current tech stack for anyone interested (Web, Mac App, currently not very comfortable building mobile apps)
1. Nodejs - Express, Sockets etc
2. MongoDB, MySQL, Postgres
3. Redis for caching
4. Backbone, Angularjs
5. Less for CSS
6. Rabbit MQ or AWS SNS+SQS for messaging
======
FF0000itor
Here is a big list of side project ideas.

[http://theinternetwishlist.com/](http://theinternetwishlist.com/)

~~~
ksakhuj
Thanks checking it out right now. I am also looking for a partner in crime if
possible.

